# Web Dev tools on a new iBook



## gphillipk (Jan 25, 2005)

When you get an iBook out of the box, is there any competent tool / utility that you can use to develop webpages or entire sites?


----------



## podmate (Jan 25, 2005)

Yup!
vi, ssh and ftp are all available via the command line (us Unix Geeks have been doing this for years).

If you require a GUI then there is textedit. I believe that you can ftp via the finder, but I've never done it.

If you need more then go to versiontracker.com 
You can find tons of free software there like:
fugo - graphical ssh ftp (sftp or ftp) client
SubEthaEdit (shareware) - nifty little text editor

You can always purchase dreamweaver if you need hand holding or bbedit (an very powerful text (code) editor).


----------



## Cat (Jan 25, 2005)

You might be interested in TextWrangler, which is free and very useful.

If you mean right out of the box, then indeed TextEdit and the Terminal are what you get.

Perhaps some Omni-app come with the iBook? OmniGraffle and OmniOutliner can export to HTML, IIRC.


----------



## DanTekGeek (Jan 25, 2005)

i prefer subethaedit to textwrangler. probably just personal preferance though. other than that its just wordpress and yummyftp.


----------



## pds (Jan 25, 2005)

Smultron is a freeware editor - a sourceforge  project.

Taco HTML Edit is another freeware editor - coming along nicely


----------



## mdnky (Jan 25, 2005)

BBEdit
sKedit


----------



## Arden (Jan 25, 2005)

Transmit is arguably the best FTP client ever programmed for the Mac.  But there are a number of others out there, like Fetch or Cyberduck.

As far as editors go, SubEthaEdit is one of the best; BBEdit costs a pretty penny, but it has a built-in FTP client and is still very powerful.  Smultron is also a great program, and there are plenty others like Taco and HyprEdit.

Out of the box, your Mac has very little power in this regard until you dive into the command line.  TextEdit is a very basic editor, and the Finder doesn't have very good FTP integration.  Once you download a few other programs, however, you will find the web shaping under your fingers.

Oh yeah... don't forget Photoshop for images!


----------



## Browni (Jan 26, 2005)

Or GIMP for free version


----------



## gphillipk (Jan 27, 2005)

I've used MS FrontPage extensively and Dreamweaver for a single project 3 yrs back. Which is the better software between Freeway, Dreamweaver and BBEdit? When compared to FrontPage?


----------



## podmate (Jan 27, 2005)

gphillipk said:
			
		

> I've used MS FrontPage extensively and Dreamweaver for a single project 3 yrs back. Which is the better software between Freeway, Dreamweaver and BBEdit? When compared to FrontPage?



Notepad is better than Frontpage.  Seriously!

I prefer BBEdit.  I'm a web master (God, I hate that title) and I only use BBEdit since I prefer to write my own code and I mostly live in PHP and Perl.
If you must have WYSIWYG then I guess Dreamweaver is OK.  I have not used Freeway so I can't comment on it.


----------



## Arden (Jan 27, 2005)

Dreamweaver is a much better WYSIWYG editor than Frontpage.  BBEdit, SubEthaEdit, and all the other similar editors are merely text editors... they are for hand-writing your code.


----------



## podmate (Jan 27, 2005)

BBEdit... merely text editors... they are for hand-writing your code.

Oh the injustice.
BBEdit is much more than a text editor.
It has command line support, full GREP functionality, it is one of the most powerful text editors out there and it can manage sites using bbincludes.  Its way more than a text editor.


----------



## Arden (Jan 27, 2005)

And yet, it's still a text editor.  It may be the best out there, but it's not a WYSIWYG editor like Dreamweaver or Golive.

I'm not trying to trivialize BBEdit; I think it has one of the most powerful string searching engines I've ever used.  But it's. a. text. editor.  It. edits. source. code.


----------



## Pengu (Jan 27, 2005)

skEdit all the way baby!


----------

